
ASK HN: How to find my comment on a Facebook post which has lots of comments? - kp10
https://www.quora.com/unanswered/How-do-I-find-my-comment-on-a-Facebook-post-which-has-thousands-of-comments?share=1
======
ktpsns
Go to your Facebook settings, there is a page which lists all your activities
in Facebook (it should scare you and stop you from using Facebook...). That's
an easy way to find any comment you have written anywhere.

~~~
kp10
thanks

